

Ask HN: What Was Knuth's "Earthshaking Announcement"? - mikecane

It was an item here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1470996 -- I've Googled and it seems there's actually nothing?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
I don't have a definitive answer for you, but here are some more references:

<http://searchyc.com/earthshaking?sort=by_date>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1477213>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1476852>

------
sbe
iTex.

\-- Knuth "also stated that this successor of TeX will have features like 3-D
printing, animation, stereographic sound." \--

Source: [http://science.slashdot.org/story/10/07/01/2153202/Stop-
the-...](http://science.slashdot.org/story/10/07/01/2153202/Stop-the-Math-
Presss-Presses-mdash-Knuth-Announces-iTex)

~~~
mikecane
This is what happens when I search for "Donald E. Knuth" in quotes at Google.
It didn't pick up Slashdot because I was too literal. Thanks!

------
uptown
Here's the follow-up HackerNews discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1477213>

